# anyone housed a blind fish?



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

my big male breeding angel has lost his sight. If you think of his pupils as eggs yolks, they appear broken. he is very old. he has some vision i think because he trys to get his floating pellets but i think more by smell cause he just misses them by a fraction. i think he knows to look when the female goes up to eat. poor thing. anyone have any suggestions for feeding techniques or special care. ?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

if he cant see he wont be frightened if you get close to him with your hand. Hand feed him with bloodworms


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

yes i can put my hand right beside him and he doesnt move. will try the bloodworms. is there something they can be put in so they dont melt into little bits and float away?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

turkey baster?


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a blind black skirt tetra that I fed by just holding some bloodworms with tongs right in front of its mouth.

Jim


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

We've had a fancy goldfish with NO eyeballs at all (other goldfish ate them several years ago) and he still lives in my mom's tank. No problems and survived longer than most of his sighted tankmates.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> yes i can put my hand right beside him and he doesnt move. will try the bloodworms. is there something they can be put in so they dont melt into little bits and float away?


Chopsticks (assuming you are good at using them). That's how I feed blood worms in my tank.


----------

